# Boing



## yummifruitbat (Nov 25, 2005)

"Hmmm... pose for photo or fight with pigeons? Ah, what the hell..."







 D'oh!


----------



## photobug (Nov 25, 2005)

Models can be sooooo fickle!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 25, 2005)

...and the winner is...



squirrel :blackeye:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 26, 2005)

Haha!  I actually really like this!


----------



## megapaws (Nov 27, 2005)

very cool "blooper"


----------



## SteveEllis (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome, you couldnt get a shot like that if you tried


----------



## pinkmonkeylove (Dec 10, 2005)

I love this shot, It looks as if it was deliberatly taken this way :mrgreen:

Guinevere


----------



## ndroo (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, this one is cool!


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 24, 2005)

Haha, this is one is awesome


----------



## mabs (Dec 25, 2005)

love it, hehehe


----------



## ajmall (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i like it too! a good blooper


----------



## _Becka_ (Jan 1, 2006)

Lol I quite like that actually


----------

